# High School Student Looking For Help



## msemmo (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello. I am a senior at Brown Deer High School conducting a survey on camping. I would appreciate it if you could please complete our survey at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHRnc1hzbUJaaXhITFl6Qk1DTDhkNHc6MQ

Thank you!


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I have done this in the past, but a lot of us can no longer trust links. Please understand members are from around the world, we don't know what or where Brown Deer High School is or where it's located, so many forum members where you seek information will be apprehensive. Lately, many of these links are deceptive and violating and will cause some concern. If your survey is legitimate then the actions of others have created this. This is my reason for not participating. You might consider cutting and pasting your questions and posting these as text, and we can respond here. Otherwise good luck with getting respondents for your survey.


----------



## Prowlerontheloose (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, I have to agree with Art. I am really leary on opening links, heck I don't even open links in my emails!

Could you ask the questions here and maybe we will then reply?


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Just sent my answers to your survey. Good luck!


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

my answers are sent,you have a good day:10220:


----------



## NativeSoCal (Mar 11, 2011)

Answers have been sent.

Good luck. :thumbup1:


----------



## PrdCdn (Feb 5, 2012)

Answers Sent !! Good Luck:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------

